# Medical pour déploiement



## Kerosen (14 Jan 2019)

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerais connaitre les phases médical pour un déploiement et les choses qui sont vérifier, j'ai plus de 40 ans
et je suis sur la liste pour un déploiement l'automne prochain de mon régiment. pas que sa m'inquiète car certain ti-cul ne sont pas capable de nous suivent la gang de la ligue du vieux poêle lollllllllllll
mais par simple curiosité

Merci !


----------



## sarahsmom (15 Jan 2019)

Assure toi que ton médical ne sera pas expire avant de revenir de ton tour. Il faut qu'il te reste 6 mois comme période de validité après le tour.
Pour ceux qui ont 40+ ans, un examen médical est nécessaire a tout les 2 ans. Il va y avoir des prises de sang (glucose, cholestérol, CBC, a la base, peut être un test de scelles (FOBT) et d'autres tests bases sou ta condition médical), il pourrait y avoir un ECG, et un rendez vous avec l'optométriste. A date c'est pas mal pareil qu'un examen médical "annuelle" (PHA, Part 1 &2).

Pour le déploiement, par contre, il faut être sur que les vaccins sont a jour, y compris le vaccin contre la grippe. Ils ne peuvent pas te donner tes vaccins spécifique a ton tour avant d'avoir ton message CFTPO, mais ils peuvent faire un update pour le tétanos par exemple. Les autres vaccins vont dépendre de la région de ton déploiement.
Il y aura sans doute, une rencontre avec un M.O. ou autre autorité militaire médical pour expliquer les conditions attendues pendant le tour. Possiblement aussi une visite avec le PMed.

Tu mentionne automne prochain, veux tu dire Sept 2019? Alors ton retour serait fini au alentours de mars/avril, et ton médical devra être valide jusqu'à Sept/Oct 2020.


----------



## Alexandre (16 Jan 2019)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> A date c'est pas mal pareil qu'un examen médical "annuelle" (PHA, Part 1 &2).



Le PHA c'est pas normalement a chaque 5 ans ?


----------



## dapaterson (16 Jan 2019)

Alexandre said:
			
		

> Le PHA c'est pas normalement a chaque 5 ans ?



PHA: A chaque 5 ans si t'as moins que 40; a chaque 2 ans si t'es 40 ou plus.


----------



## johnatan (16 Jan 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> PHA: A chaque 5 ans si t'as moins que 40; a chaque 2 ans si t'es 40 ou plus.



Je sais c'est juste j'ai été surpris quand j'ai lu que paleomedic a écrit que c'était annuelle


----------



## sarahsmom (16 Jan 2019)

En anglais ce rendez vous se fait appeler souvent "annual medical" même s'il se fait seulement a tout les 2/5 années.

Moins souvent, on dit "PHA" (periodic health appointment) ou "PHE" (periodic health exam) ou juste Part 1 & 2.

Pour compliquer les choses, un rendez vous pour une catégorie temporaire (TCAT) se fait a tout les 6 mois  (ou 12 mois pour la grossesse) mais s'appelle la meme chose... PHA.


----------



## Kerosen (16 Jan 2019)

Merci Paleo  :nod:


sa serait pour Op Présence au Mali, une monté en puissance en Juillet et aout pour un déploiement
septembre à décembre (c'est des petit tours !!!)
Entk on verra bien, mais j'aimerais bien ca y aller


----------



## sarahsmom (17 Jan 2019)

Je te souhaite de la chance!
Assure toi que toutes tes affaires sont en ordre, genre Force test, vaccins standards (tétanos/TdAP, MMR, varicelle (si nécessaire), Hep A et B, grippe) qui sont tous disponible au MIR pour les Reg F et réservistes Class B+, autre admin (GBA+, testament, etc). Ca peut t'aider si tu a moins d'admin a faire a la dernière minute qu'un autre.
Un jour ce sera mon tour...


----------



## Kerosen (18 Jan 2019)

Oui merci  ,

tetanos j'ai recu ca cette été à un hopital civil de Québec, car un soir je me suis couper tres legerement avec ma baionette et le lieutenant ma obliger  a aller me faire piquer (je voulais pas y aller car je savais qu'il y aurait un CF 98 qui suivrait... un plaster aurait fait la job)

les autres vaccins aucune idées...Hep A et B   pas a jour certain........dit moi le vaccin contre la grippe est-il obligatoire car la derniere fois j'ai été malade comme un chien et sa me tente pas vraiment !!

test force en juillet, mais si jamais on a des instructeurs au regiment
pour la paperasse on a pas mal fait ca en septembre, mais dans le pire des cas la sgt du OR est tres tres efficace 

Je vais sortir mon dossier pour vérifier si je suis dagger vert


----------



## Kerosen (1 Feb 2019)

Un de mes buddy devait faire ses examens médicaux de plus de 40 ans, et il est aller a St-jean faire sa et pris une prise de sang et petit check up, appel la semaine d'après pour refaire sa prise de sang car son blood fasting était trop haut et il voulait revérifier si c'était une erreur, et son cholestérol est haut un peu

rappel la semaine suivant, le blood fasting est OK mais ils veulent vérifier s'il prend de la créatine, car sa cause de la rétention d'eau et des problème cardiaque.
prise de la pression, il venait de prendre un café c'est certain que la pression est haute.
et écg
ensuite un autre appel pour radiographie des poumons.

Le médecin lui a dit que c'était la nouvelle procédure NATO qui serait presque pareil au check up déploiement.

Peux tu me confirmer cette affirmation ?   merci !


----------



## sarahsmom (2 Feb 2019)

A 40 ans, c'est presque garantie que le docteur demande une prise de sang et un ECG. D'habitude il faut voir un optométriste aussi.
Absolument normale et de routine.


----------



## Kerosen (3 Feb 2019)

Merci Paleo  :nod:


----------



## Kerosen (29 May 2019)

Bon gang, c'est confirmé, j'ai reçu mon cftpo pou Op presence mais au Sénégal, groupement de sécurité à l'aéroport 
pour la sécurité de nos aéronefs entre autre, et un QRF et du convoi

Mon médical sera pour bientôt car la MeP sera en aout/septembre (et il est échu en plus…)

Je vous tiens au courant


----------

